# Phonebooth?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks pretty good, but has anyone here seen it and care to give a quick review of it? is it worth the price?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I saw it last Friday and I thought it was great. An edge-of-your-seat movie with intense plot twists. Not bad at all, considering it was shot in only 10 days in the backlot of an L.A. studio.  Some of my friends thought the ending was a little predictable but it kept me guessing.

Length: 1 hr. 20 min.


----------

